# Stör als Speisefisch????



## Zacharias Zander (14. August 2008)

Mahlzeit...

Ich hab vor demnächst an einen Angelsee auf Stör zu fischen.

Nun wollte ich mal im Voraus fragen,ob Stör ein guter/delikater Speisefisch ist und ob jemand vielleicht schonmal Erfahrungen mit Stören in de Küche gemacht hat!


----------



## Feedermaik (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*

Ich habe mal Stör geräuchert und das war richtig edel.

lg


----------



## marley (25. August 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*

Richtig guter Speisefisch sowohl zum Räuchern als auch zum filetieren.

Gibt einige gute Rezepte. Habe letztens die Störlasagne von Fish n Fun probiert.....  sehr lecker! |wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/269611103646974/Stoer-mit-roter-Wein-Kirsch-Sauce.html

http://www.grillsportverein.de/gril...er-am-spiess-mit-gratinierten-kartoffeln.html

http://www.kochmix.de/rezept-gegrillter-stoer-mit-entre-deux-mers-sauce--27480-2.html


----------



## Acipenser (25. August 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*

Stör ist lecker ohne Ende. Mein Banalrezept für fast alles: das Filet in Butter geschmort/gebraten und nachher leicht gesalzen. Dazu Kartöffelchen und einen leichten Salat.

Mahlzeit


----------



## The Gnom (2. September 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*

Hi,
ich habe letztens einen 90 cm Stör im Ofen zubereitet, der wahr sehr sehr lecker.

Allerdings würde ich dir raten besser nichts über 90 oder noch besser 80 cm zum essen mitzunehmen, da Störe doch sehr sehr fettig sind. Solltest du ihn doch mitnehmen wollen so würde ich ihn an deiner Stelle räuchern, denn das geht ja fast immer  oder aber vor dem zubereiten in der Küche unbedingt häuten, da du mit der Haut dann einen großteil des Fettes mit abziehst welches direkt unter der Haut sitzt.

Bei meinem Stör war es beispielsweise so dass er um die Bauchregion herum gelbliches leicht traniges Fett unter der Haut hatte, welches ihn geschmort aus dem Ofen nicht gerade schmackhafter machte. Somit hatte ich ein paar wenige Stellen welche leider nicht so lecker waren.

Ansonsten verrate ich dir gern wie ich es gemacht habe.

Ich habe den ganzen Stör (Kopf und Schwanzflosse mussten leider runter da er sonst nicht in den Ofen gepasst hätte) gesäubert, gesäuert und gesalzen.

Dann habe ich Gemüse zubereitet und zwar
ca 500g Möhren in Scheiben geschnitten
ca 500g Sellerlie Knolle in Streifen geschnitten
5 Porre Stangen in Scheiben geschnitten
1 große Zwiebel in Ringe geschnitten
1 - 3 Knoblauchzehen nach Geschmack fein hacken
1 Schillischote (getrocknet) feinhacken (Die Körner am besten vorher rausschütteln)

Dann das ganze zusammen Mischen.
Hat man dies gemacht nimmt man den Fisch und legt noch nach belieben ein paar Gewürze hinein, ich nahm hierzu 3 Lorberblätter und noch eine ganze getrocknete Schillischote welche ich in den Bauchraum des Fisches legte.

Dann füllt man noch Gemüste mit in den Bauchraum des Fisches bis dieser gefüllt ist und bindet ihn dann zu (einfach etwas Paketschnur um den Fisch wickeln)

Nun habe ich den Fisch dann in einen Bratschlauch gelegt welchen ich zuvor an einem Ende zugeknotet habe (darauf achten dass die Schweißnaht vom Schlauch oben ist).
Wenn der Fisch nun im Bratschlauch liegt füllen wir rechts und links neben dem Fisch das restliche Gemüse ein, von welchem eigentlich noch reichlich vorhanden sein sollte.
Ist das Gemüse mit im Bratschlauch wird auch das andere ende vom Schlauch verknotet. Den Backhofen heizen wir auf 200°C vor und legen das Backblech auf die Unterste Schiene.

Nun nehmen wir noch den Fisch sammt Bratschlauch und schneiden oben mittig ein ca 1cm großes Loch in den Schlauch. Durch diesen Stecken wir nun einen Trichter und füllen 1 Tasse Gemüsebrühe hinein.
Das ganze machen wir weil beim garen mit einem Bratschlauch immer Flüssigkeit zugegeben werden muss und weil das Gemüse welches wir ja nicht gewürzt haben bis auf den Knoblauch und die Schillischote so einen super Geschmack bekommt, wie der Fisch natürlich auch.

Nun packen wir das ganze für ca 45 - 55 Minuten in den Ofen.
Solltet ihr ebenfalls Kopf oder Schwanz des Fisches abgeschnitten haben, so wundert euch nicht wenn wärend des Garens im Ofen lange weiße Würste aus der Rückengräte herausfahren, es sieht in etwa so aus wie wenn man eine Zahncremetube ausdrückt. Aber keine Bange, das ganze sieht nur ekelig aus, ist aber lediglich der Rückenknorpel welcher sich ausdehnt oder dergleichen. Das ganze ist von Gummiartiger harter konsistens und wird sich nicht mit eurem Gemüse und Fisch vermischen.

Anschließend nimmt man den Fisch aus dem Ofen und richtet ihn auf einem Teller hübsch an. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist der Fisch selbst nur sehr dezent Gewürzt und hat seinen eigentlichen herlichen Geschmack behalten. Wer es jedoch lieber etwas salziger oder Würziger mag kann sich seinen Anteil am Fisch ja noch mit einer Sauce oder etwas Salz verfeinern.

Wünsche dann guten Hunger und gutes Gelingen.

MfG

Christian


----------



## Zacharias Zander (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*

@ All

Danke für eure Antworten!
Freitag wird der Störansitz gestartet,ich schreib hier mal rein wie es gelaufen ist!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*

Der Ansitz nicht so gut verlaufen,wir konnten leider keinen Stör fangen!


----------



## Fischpaule (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stör als Speisefisch????*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Der Ansitz nicht so gut verlaufen,wir konnten leider keinen Stör fangen!



Mach dir nix draus, der Ruf des Störs ist besser als er schmeckt....- es ist zumindest nicht etwas so besonderes....

#h


----------

